
A talented creative research team on-demand for a reasonable price - joosttt
https://brewwlab.com/
======
Solstinox
You’re wedged in quite a spot with this. You’re like a think-tank, but not.
Companies can easily partner with some university to get their students to do
this sort of thing for close to free, but many don’t. So you’re basically
consultants, but presumably without domain expertise working on the easiest
part of solving a problem: brainstorming.

But no one is a prophet in their own city...so getting ideas from the outside
looks nicer...

I could see quite a big market of bozos for this if you market it right.

~~~
joosttt
How would you market it?

Just curious :)

